# Anyone read OZ Cabbie?



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

OZ Cabbie, an online magazine for Australian taxi drivers. I've been reading this thing for donkey's years, ever since I began cabdriving in 2006 and had a lot of enthusiasm.

Nowadays I read it for the ranting. The editor is all but apoplectic about Uber and has been working himself into a lather for a couple of years. He's hoping this election will give his readers a chance to send a message to "Malcolm and his party, admirers of this global, law breaking, tax cheating multi-billion dollar insurgent for providing thousands of low-skilled contract jobs with no industrial rights, no entitlements and no job security."

Well, I guess he's hit the thumb square on the nail there, but it's fun to watch the foaming at the mouth.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a new issue of Cabberra

But uber is pure capitalist evil


----------

